# New ECHO Backpack Blower (PB-8010)



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

This monster is definitely more for pros than homeowners, but thought you might get a kick out of seeing this big ol beast of a blower! :thumbup:

Much too early to actually review it, I only got it Wednesday night and the instructions even mention that until a few tankfuls of gas are run through it, the top performance won't be reached.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Great video. I just bought the 770 last year and like it. I liked the carburetor and choke layout of my shindaiwa 802 better but I use the echo more often. Looks like 8010 will take up a lot of room on the trailer. Should of done the brick test, wouldn't of messed up the level of your lawn...&#128513;

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> Great video. I just bought the 770 last year and like it. I liked the carburetor and choke layout of my shindaiwa 802 better but I use the echo more often. Looks like 8010 will take up a lot of room on the trailer. Should of done the brick test, wouldn't of messed up the level of your lawn...😁
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


LOL Now you tell me! Thank you for watching and the feedback. Yeah that topsoil thing seemed great in my head, afterwards I was like "...well...I already filmed it and am out of ideas, so it's going in the video!"

I think the footprint isn't TOO much larger (but I keep the blower on the floor of the trailer rather than mounted on a rack, so my layout is not the normal one), but it sure is taller, that is right! And I think I want to say the tube length was the same, just wider? Don't quote me on that one though.


----------



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

Anyone thinking about getting the 8010 should just do it. My Dad has an older echo backpack (580) which we used to think was awesome, but after using the 8010 neither one of us want to pick up the old one. The 8010 is a real beast, it has so much power It makes everything else feel like a child's toy (even our walk behind blowers). I highly recommend this blower.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I bought 2 for my large property and they are absolutely a game changer. For example my driveway is just longer than 1/4 mile and I can handle it from end to end in under 4 minutes. My wife drives a golf cart with one strapped on the back and I walk.


----------

